# Making Crazy Looks



## walterwoj (May 27, 2020)

Am I the only person here who's wife looks at me like I'm nuts   when I use $2k worth of mill and tooling to make the hole in my key bigger so it fits on my key-chain  better?    Well.... thats what I did today! :***** slap:


----------



## alloy (May 27, 2020)

Hmmm..................I could put mine on my cnc and enlarge the hole, or better yet program a slot in it, chamfer the edge, flip it over and chamfer the other side.

Thanks for the great idea


----------



## darkzero (May 27, 2020)

I don't have a wife but I do know that look!


----------



## walterwoj (May 27, 2020)

@darkzero My wife gave you the same look so you're good to go!


----------



## Boswell (May 28, 2020)

I recently saved over $100 by building a vertical stock storage rack instead of buying and I only needed to invest $2000 in welding equipment.


----------



## aliva (May 31, 2020)

That's what we do spend a $1000 to save $10


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 31, 2020)

A friend of mine, talked his wife into a new top of the line table saw, so he could finish the crown molding in the living room. Little does she know, he cut the molding on my old manual mitre box, boy the saw does look impressive..


----------



## darkzero (May 31, 2020)

I don't know why but this pic I have in my other phone comes to mind.


----------

